# errore vlc dopo --depclean[Risolto]

## Tigerwalk

Ciao a tutti

come da titolo, dopo emerge --deplclean e relativo revdep-rebuild ( che mi ha ricompilato senza errori vlc), al tentativo di avviare il programma, ho ottenuto un nulla di fatto. Lanciatolo da terminale, ottengo questo output

```
$ vlc

VLC media player 0.8.6d Janus

The program '.' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.

  (Details: serial 188 error_code 11 request_code 147 minor_code 5)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
```

che posso fare?

----------

## riverdragon

Sembra un errore delle wx. Prova a ricompilare wxGTK.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Sembra un errore delle wx. Prova a ricompilare wxGTK.

 

Fatto, ma non sembra essere questo il problema...

[EDIT]: ho ricompilato anche con la USE debug abilitata ma l'output è identico. Cos'altro ho da fare?

----------

## Scen

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> [EDIT]: ho ricompilato anche con la USE debug abilitata ma l'output è identico. Cos'altro ho da fare?

 

Non basta avere la USE "debug" abilitata per ricever degli output di debug.

Leggi questo documento per avere più informazioni a riguardo.

----------

## nikko96

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

>  *riverdragon wrote:*   Sembra un errore delle wx. Prova a ricompilare wxGTK. 
> 
> Fatto, ma non sembra essere questo il problema...
> 
> [EDIT]: ho ricompilato anche con la USE debug abilitata ma l'output è identico. Cos'altro ho da fare?

 

Ho avuto un problema simile,ma con amule,dopo aver aggiornato a xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r3,

per risolvere ho dovuto fare il downgrade di xorg.

Con xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r4  il problema è scomparso.

----------

## Scen

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

> Ho avuto un problema simile,ma con amule,dopo aver aggiornato a xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r3,
> 
> per risolvere ho dovuto fare il downgrade di xorg.
> 
> Con xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r4  il problema è scomparso.

 

Molto probabilmente c'hai azzeccato  :Wink: 

 *dberkholz in /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/ChangeLog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 18 Jan 2008; Donnie Berkholz <dberkholz@gentoo.org>;
> 
>   +files/1.4-0007-CVE-2007-6429-Don-t-spuriously-reject-8bpp-shm-pix.patch,
> ...

 

----------

## Tigerwalk

premetto che xorg-server non lo avevo aggiornato prima del mancato funzionamento di vlc. Avevo xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r3. Ho provato a fare il downgrade alla versione 1.3.0.0-r2 ma il problema permane invariato. Inoltre ricordo che è successo dopo un emerge --depclean, magari devo provare a riemergere i plugins che mi ha rimosso.

----------

## Tigerwalk

Risolto compilando xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r4 è stato necessario un riavvio del computer dopo la compilazione.

Grazie dell'assistenza!  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> Risolto compilando xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r4 è stato necessario un riavvio del computer dopo la compilazione.

 

Penso che bastavi un

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/xdm stop
> 
> # /etc/init.d/xdm start

 

----------

